# 3H Beanie



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I have made many of these hats. They are very popular as they are very warm and do not require strings to keep the entire ear covered.
This pattern is knit in the round and uses the wrap and turn technique. To do this you slip the next stitch purlwise onto your right needle, move the live yarn from back to front, slip the stitch back to the left needle. TURN the work. Knit back the way you just came. You will NOT need to pick up the wrap.
RS-right side
WS-wrong side
W&T=wrap and turn
SM-slip marker

Materials 4ounces WW yarn. I used I Love This Yarn.
A Marker
Size 8 needle to knit in the round. Fits a young child ages 4-6. Using larger or smaller needles and heavier and lighter yarn will make hat fit baby to adult.

Cast on 60 stitches using two strands.
Round 1 PM (place marker) k1 p1 around
Round 2 k1 p1 around
Round 3 K15 W&T (wrap and turn)
Round 4 K 5 W&T
Round 5 K 7 W&T
Round 6 K9 W&T
Round 7 K11 W&T
Round 8 K13 W&T
Round 9 K15 W&T
Round 10 K17 W&T
Round 11 K 19 W&T (Created one ear cover)
Round 12 Knit 38 (Knit 23, slip marker, Knit 15 past marker) W&T
Repeat rows 4 thru 11
Knit in the round until hat is 5 inches long from the forehead part of the cast on.
Decrease Round start at marker. 
Round 1 K2tog, K4, around. 50 stitches
Round 2 Knit around
Round 3 K2tog, K3 around 40 stitches
Round 4 Knit around
Round 5 K2tog, K2 around 30 stitches
Round 6 Knit around
Round 7 K2 tog, K1 around 20 stitches
Round 8 Knit around
Round 9 K2tog around 10 stitches
Round 10 Knit around
Cut long yarn and pull thru remaining stitches, pull tight and fasten off. Wear Hat.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks to Rafiki for helping me figure out how to post this.


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

It's just perfect! How many do you cast on for an adult man? Maybe 90? Or do you just use the heavier yarn?


----------



## PaulaZ (Feb 24, 2011)

What a fun hat for kids!
Wrap and turn can seem daunting. You explained it very well.
Thank you


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I would increase in increments of 10 so the decreases work out correctly. I have used 70 for a ladies and 80 for a man. 


Jalsh said:


> It's just perfect! How many do you cast on for an adult man? Maybe 90? Or do you just use the heavier yarn?


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

Neat Hat I am going to have to make a couple of these for the little ones on my Christmas list...You did a great job on the hats thank you for sharing...


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

You are welcome. My family likes them because they do not have to tie a string around the kids neck and yet the entire ear is covered. I hope they work well for the little ones on your list.


frankie2963 said:


> Neat Hat I am going to have to make a couple of these for the little ones on my Christmas list...You did a great job on the hats thank you for sharing...


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

What fun! I'm going to try some of these.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much.


----------



## Drewbie (Sep 30, 2012)

Awesome little hat! Thanks so much for the pattern


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Great pattern! Will be great for my grandson. Thank you for the instructions and your explantion regarding the wraps.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

On each row do you only do it once or to the end of the row. I'm not sure if I'm understanding it, I would like to make a couple for my granddaughter and she will be 5 in Jan.

Or is that first part for the earflap


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

You work the first two rounds completely around.
Next you K 15 wrap and turn your work around and knit 
5 before your wrap and turn your work around again. Now you K 7 then wrap and turn etc. It is the wrap and turn that makes the flaps to cover the ears.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh ok. I thought that is what you had to do but I wanted to make sure. Thank you for the quick reply.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Great little hat.
Thanks for posting the directions as well as the explanation for W&T.

I know a little girl who will be getting some of these for the coming winter.

Have a great evening !!


----------



## GrandmaLiz (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern - I machine knit but I think I can adapt the shape for the machine. (I hope you don't mind me using your design for inspiration?)


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

It will be interesting to see the results.


GrandmaLiz said:


> Thanks for the pattern - I machine knit but I think I can adapt the shape for the machine. (I hope you don't mind me using your design for inspiration?)


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

great pattern thank you...


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thank you so much for this very useful beanie pattern. I can see many uses other than a hat with no strings for little ones. In adult size under a loose hood is what I plan to try - whenever I find time. 

Many thanks again. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I have made many of these hats. They are very popular as they are very warm and do not require strings to keep the entire ear covered.
> This pattern is knit in the round and uses the wrap and turn technique. To do this you slip the next stitch purlwise onto your right needle, move the live yarn from back to front, slip the stitch back to the left needle. TURN the work. Knit back the way you just came. You will NOT need to pick up the wrap.
> RS-right side
> WS-wrong side
> ...


Thanks for the pattern, it simplifies things alot when making these hats. Not eveyone likes the strings hanging down. I will be making quite a few of these.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm going to try this too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MissV2 (Jan 3, 2013)

Please help me understand W&T. I don't understand what is wrapped and then turned...BUT I DO like the look of this pattern and thank you very much for sharing it.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you Jinx, I love the hat! :-D


----------



## didevine (Sep 14, 2011)

Sooo cute! Thank you for sharing. 

Dianne


----------



## Velsyl (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank you for sharing your pattern. This seems to be a very practical little hat, since it covers the ears without having to tie a string. I will surely try it for my children!


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Definitely saved...thank you!


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## pilgrim1953 (Jan 26, 2011)

I have made several of these style hats for my grandson. He doesn,t like earflap hats, but has a problem with ear infections so needs to keep his ears covered. My daughter (his mom) thinks this is the best hat pattern ever and every year I make him several new bigger ones. This year he wants a purple one!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Interesting - I will try this one. Thanks!


----------



## Sheena (Sep 14, 2011)

What a great pattern! Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks so much. What a great pattern. Thanks for the adult changes too. Love the hats you posted.


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

This is great! I want to make these for my husband & son for when they go out and clean the snow...I always feel bad for their ears when they are out there...other hats I make them just don't seem to cover enough. thanks for the pattern!


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your pattern.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your pattern.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

has anyone made it using 8 ply/double knitting wool?


----------



## judymiss (Jun 26, 2011)

Love the hat pattern.

Hope GrandmaLiz can adapt the pattern to the machine and will share.


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks for pattern


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

Have downloaded the pattern and added the comments/clarifications posted here (so far) to the bottom of the pattern. Thanks for giving us the pattern written in MSWord --- it allows us to add notes, when other software versions will not(for me, at least).

I really like the ear flaps without strings. My brother works outdoors (is a Safety Inspector at local industries) and during the winter will need one of these. Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## smileydeniseral (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you!!! Very cute hat. Need to try it out.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I did not use actual DK yarn. I used simply soft which, to me, is a DK weight even though it says it is WW. That beanie was smaller and fits most 3 year olds. 


Diane D said:


> has anyone made it using 8 ply/double knitting wool?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Wrap and turn is used to make short rows. In this hat the short rows make the covering for the ears. You knit x amount of stitches and then you wrap the next stitch, that makes a short row. You turn your work so you are working back the way you came. To wrap the stitch you bring your yarn to the front of your work: slip next stitch purlwise: bring your yarn to the back of your work: move the slip stitch back to the left needle. The slip stitch will have a yarn wrapped around it's base. 


MissV2 said:


> Please help me understand W&T. I don't understand what is wrapped and then turned...BUT I DO like the look of this pattern and thank you very much for sharing it.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I am pleased that many of you like this pattern. I would love to see pictures of any hats/beanies you make.


----------



## jcbraggins (Feb 18, 2011)

As always, Jinx, your directions and hat are perfect!


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Great pattern and so adaptable! Thanks.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

jinx said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4GxFvi4KD0
> Wrap and turn is used to make short rows. In this hat the short rows make the covering for the ears. You knit x amount of stitches and then you wrap the next stitch, that makes a short row. You turn your work so you are working back the way you came. To wrap the stitch you bring your yarn to the front of your work: slip next stitch purlwise: bring your yarn to the back of your work: move the slip stitch back to the left needle. The slip stitch will have a yarn wrapped around it's base.






 You forgot to take the "S" off of http://.

It is a very lovely hat and I will try making it this afternoon. Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks. Sorry I forgot to check for that stupid S. I will be waiting to see a picture tonight of your hat.


Buttons said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4GxFvi4KD0 You forgot to take the "S" off of http://.
> 
> It is a very lovely hat and I will try making it this afternoon. Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Cute hats!! Thank you for the pattern..


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you!
For sharing your pattern and the tutorial on short rows... the hat looks great in both solid and multi colors :thumbup:


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Nicely done. Looking forward to trying it.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thank you I plan to use it soon


----------



## didevine (Sep 14, 2011)

Has anyone knitted this in an infant size? If so, how many stitches did you cast on?

Danne


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

This is great! Thanks.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I made a copy of the pattern I will make one and see if my daughter likes it or not. She probably will because she is one about not having strings attached to the hats.


----------



## mawsk 54 (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks so much for the pattern,I've already printed it out.Will be great for a charity I knit for as I've no one else to knit for.


----------



## JanetofAus (May 29, 2011)

Fabulous, thank you so much - perfect for chilly mornings at motorsport events.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Your hats are really cute! Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I knit this up this a.m. I used a size 6 needle and only one strand on WW yarn with 60 stitches. Knit 3.5 /4inches begin decreases. I consider 15 inches an the average for a newborns head. I think this should fit very nicely. I will make it about 5 inches tall.


didevine said:


> Has anyone knitted this in an infant size? If so, how many stitches did you cast on?
> 
> Danne


----------



## didevine (Sep 14, 2011)

Thank you dear jinx. I will follow your directions. 

What do you think about this? I was thinking about adding only one ear flap...and using that as a little brim to make my hat look like a little cap for a boy.

Dianne


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Great minds think alike. I tried that and it does indeed look like a brim. However, then the ear lobes are exposed. It would be perfect for when it is not extremely cold outdoors.


didevine said:


> Thank you dear jinx. I will follow your directions.
> 
> What do you think about this? I was thinking about adding only one ear flap...and using that as a little brim to make my hat look like a little cap for a boy.
> 
> Dianne


----------



## didevine (Sep 14, 2011)

Hmmm....what about adding three lobes? Two for the ears and one as a brim?

Dianne


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

jinx said:


> I knit this up this a.m. I used a size 6 needle and only one strand on WW yarn with 60 stitches. Knit 3.5 /4inches begin decreases. I consider 15 inches an the average for a newborns head. I think this should fit very nicely. I will make it about 5 inches tall.


I appreciate that you are following along with your pattern posting. I need to bookmark this posting so I can go back and check your notes. Thank You, Ann


----------



## Dee in DM (Apr 22, 2014)

Thank you for the pattern & pictures. I have downloaded it and plan to try the pattern.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I made an adult size hat this a.m. I cast on 70 stitches. I knit loose, but I found this hat to be extra large. If I make another one, I would cast on 65 stitches and follow the rest of the pattern as written.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

jinx what if you dont knit loose?


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I would still do 65 cast on. The hat has ease. It is not a good thing to have a beanie that is loose fitting.


Diane D said:


> jinx what if you dont knit loose?


----------



## Charlene12 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank you for sharing this hat pattern. will be making some.


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

jinx said:


> I am pleased that many of you like this pattern. I would love to see pictures of any hats/beanies you make.


I know you already saw mine, just posting for others to see.


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

Very nice hats....I enjoy doing things like the turns and/or short rows.....also know a homeless man who can use one or more of these this Winter!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Umm ... Jinx, is there a reason this pattern isn't in Ravelry yet?


----------



## Sueso (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi everyone, I love this hat pattern, but I get a hole on my return on the front of the right side from the last w/t. I have ripped it back and tried fixing, but always have an issue just in that spot. 
Am I missing something with the last row 11, from the right side? Do I skip the last w/t?
Somehow I screw it up before the knit in the round row.
Thanks for any advice!


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

These will be perfect for this winter - Thank you for sharing :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sueso (Oct 26, 2015)

Anybody have any advice for me? My problem is between last earflap and starting to knit. Somehow I screw up and get a hole. I have tried many times resulting in this hole. I know it is me with the problem. Please help me, I love this hat so much and have started and ripped over and over trying to get it right. 
I would appreciate any help.
Sue


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

firecracker4 said:


> I know you already saw mine, just posting for others to see.


Nice hats and the front view pictures are helpful :thumbup:


----------



## Sueso (Oct 26, 2015)

Thank you Jinx for your reply. I will give this another try and hopefully it will all work out.

I love the look of this hat so much. I tend to over-complicate the simple things.

Thanks again, Jinx! You are a sweetheart.
Sue


----------



## Sueso (Oct 26, 2015)

I am so excited. I have succeeded in not having a hole with Jinx's advice. No more hole. I must have been tightening the wrap.

This hat is so beyond cute.
Sue


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Now, to tempt you with another hat ... The 1898 Hat: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/1898-hat/people

Change yarn and needles to make it smaller than adult. :twisted:


----------



## Sueso (Oct 26, 2015)

Thank you Jessica-Jean, I love this hat too!
I have made this hat before. I was a long-time lurker, lol. It is a very nice hat. I made it for hubby, but it was a bit too small. I am going to attempt it again one day. 
I found the video to be very helpful.
I am so glad to have finally joined in. 

Cheers and happy knitting,
Sue


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Now, to tempt you with another hat ... The 1898 Hat: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/1898-hat/people
> 
> Change yarn and needles to make it smaller than adult. :twisted:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sueso (Oct 26, 2015)

Just for my notes, how many inches high would you go before decreasing with the 70 stitches/worsted weight doubled adult hat?

Sue


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Sueso said:


> Just for my notes, how many inches high would you go before decreasing with the 70 stitches/worsted weight doubled adult hat?
> 
> Sue


I've no idea. Maybe a look through other hat patterns to see their measurements might be advisible?


----------



## JacqueDooley (Feb 6, 2011)

I love the pattern. No ear aches from windy weather with those little ears covered. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Awesome hat thank you


----------



## ogram (Dec 2, 2011)

Hope Grandma Liz will kindly share her pattern for the machine knit version when she figures it out. Would love to try it.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

jinx said:


> You are welcome. My family likes them because they do not have to tie a string around the kids neck and yet the entire ear is covered. I hope they work well for the little ones on your list.


The string things put me off as knew they weren't necessary. I should have considered just omitting the strings from the patterns that had them.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Exactly what I was looking for. And thanks to all who replied to my quest.


----------

